# Belly Piercing..



## dancegirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, my name is Erin. I knwo this is a makeup site and all, but is there a place on this site whre i can post questions about getting my bellybutton pierced?? OR, if anyone can help me please do so!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, if you are going to move this post somewhere more "appropriate" if you can, TELL ME where you move it...cuz then idk where ppl move it and i can't find it anymore.
Thanks

Erin


----------



## Divinity (Mar 18, 2008)

You may want to do a search to see if there is a thread about this.  I've had mine pierced for years.  What do you want to know?


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 18, 2008)

I've had my belly button pierced for a while as well.  I recently got my tongue done, and I've had my nose done for a couple years.  I can say out of all three, not to scare you or anything...the belly hurt the worse.  But, I was the most comfortable with the healing of the belly button.  As long as you keep the jewelry in for about 3+ months/until it heals (because everyone's healing time is different) you'll be fine.  The only thing to worry about is rejection.  I've know a handful of girls whose bb ring has rejected...not fun.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can look on wikipedia (this helped me when I got my tongue done) and bmezine for more info.  I got mine done with a curved needle btw, a lot of people say that theirs was done with a straight and didn't hurt has much.


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I can say out of all three, not to scare you or anything...the belly hurt the worse._

 
Mine too... and that is in comparison to my conch and tragus piercing which many people say is very very painful!

I had mine pierced freehand and really felt it... maybe its the fact that I prefer cartilage piercings because they heal better. Healing for belly button is a bitch... it doesnt want to heal properly! It is clean for a few weeks then gets a little icky, then goes back to normal, weird...


----------



## gitts (Mar 18, 2008)

I have also had my belly button pierced.  Twice actually.  The first time I had it done with a ring and it refused to heal properly.  Then I had it done with a bar.  It took for ever to heal and still flares up around that time of the month but I love it and refuse to take it out.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Mar 18, 2008)

i had the regular vertical navel and it refused to heal and rejected...because of the improper amount of skin there. 
A better piercer took one look and could tell, so we did a diagonal navel and it healed much more comfortably


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, I had mine pierced about 8 years ago and it was fairly painful (however, I also have a high tolerance for pain).  But it healed alright and it doesn't get infected much...just when I catch the piercing on something and I break the skin open a little.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Mine too... and that is in comparison to my conch and tragus piercing which many people say is very very painful!

I had mine pierced freehand and really felt it... maybe its the fact that I prefer cartilage piercings because they heal better. Healing for belly button is a bitch... it doesnt want to heal properly! It is clean for a few weeks then gets a little icky, then goes back to normal, weird..._

 
Yeah that's very true about the healing being inconsistent...I had the same problem...one time it was bleeding and stuff but then I cleaned it and kept an eye on it and it was a-ok.  I was like WTF?  

I was telling the guy who pierced my tongue about the whole ordeal...because the piercer kept on asking to pierce my lower navel but I was adamant about getting my top done.  So he did it with the curved needle I guess to make it deeper (because I didn't have a lot of skin there)?  The guy who pierced my tongue said he honestly wouldn't have done it because he knew the healing process would've been a bitch for me...lol.  It was okay tho.  Like I said it's all about taking care of it and keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 18, 2008)

I had mine done a LOOONNGG time ago and it was kind of painful when I got it pierced. I really didn't have many problems with it tho.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 18, 2008)

I HAD to have mine done at 18 (10 years ago already!) and my mom HAD to come with me.  Unfortunately, my piercer was not the wisest of the wise in the ways of taking care of the piercing and an infection and antibiotics later, it was fine.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 18, 2008)

i have my belly button pierced, it was my first one. then got my tongue pierce (but ended up taking it out) and i also have my nose pierced. 

in my opinion, i think my belly button was my least painful. honestly i didnt even feel it. i just laid there and me and my friend were talking. and i guess i was totally distracted bc all of a sudden the lady was like okay, you can get up now. lOl. 

so take your ipod put earphones on get distracted in a song and you'll be good to go hehe.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 18, 2008)

I had my belly button pierced and it was honestly the least painful piercing ive ever gotten (and ive had my nose done, vertical labret, monroe, conch, helix, sternum and pubic bar) My friend pierced it for me (which i dont reccomend you do) but i just did it for fun cause everyone else was getting piercings so i did'nt keep it for that long, as it was'nt something i really wanted.


----------



## breechan (Mar 18, 2008)

I had mine done when I was 15 (my mom would only allow me if I got good grades on my piano exam, talk about motivation!). 

It didn't hurt too bad since the piercer put a clamp thingy on it first. He's the most famous and respected piercer in Winnipeg. I felt pretty confident about him! I got a whole booklet about after piercing care too. 

I was able to go to dance class that night, and did ab crunches without much pain. And it didn't hurt much unles it got caught in my belt buckle (eek!). It pussed and oozed from time to time and the pus smelled foul. 

After 3 months It was totally healed and I could change the ring.

Wow, that was a loooooooong time ago, I forget its there most of the time, but I still love it. It's uncommon in Japan so I feel kinda special.


----------



## Kalico (Mar 19, 2008)

I had my belly button pierced 5 years ago. The only other piercings I've had were in my ears. I was expecting it to be horrifically painful, but I remember thinking he must not have pierced it yet when he had. 

I kinda just forget about it now.


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had mine done many years ago when I was traveling. At first it didn't heal because the piercer told me to clean it with a really strong alcohol, this prevented the skin from healing propperly. It was very painful, so when I got back home I called another piercing studio where I had had something else pierced before, and they told me not to clean with alcohol, but just to wash it twice a day with a clear soap (something like Pears) and water. After that it healed pretty quickly, and I didn't have a problem with it rejecting.


----------



## User93 (Apr 3, 2008)

haha i had my bellybutton pierced about 2 years ago, and here's the story, pretty funny.

Well, i decided to have it done when i was about 15, i was soooo jealous of any single lady i saw at the beach with a belly button pierced, i was stuck in a jewerly stores when saw some nice bellybutton earrings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i wanted it really bad, but was scared. So well, then at 17 i finally got to do that. I knew my Mom won't like the idea at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so one day i drop by and say "Mom, i gonna have my belly button peirced",
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she looks at me and says like "uuuhmmm" thinking i'm kidding. Then 1 week later i drop by informing her again, and once again she didnt pay much attention. So ok, the day X came and me and my frienmd went to peirce me. I was scared really, the tatoo/piercing artist was a huge guy with tatoos all over, but well, really experienced dude. It didnt hurt at all, i had some unpleasent feeling while me 
gave a shot with anestesia, but that was it. The one thing i was really afraid of was changing the earing, so i made my friend swear she will help me the 1st time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
But then in 7 days it started to hurt really bad, the hole was really red plus hurted all the time with that annoying "pulsating" pain.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So at night i took my earring off, put some medical cream and decided to say nye to my piercing. I was without it for 2 days (as i just pierced it, it could "close"). Then on the 3rd day i though "wtf am i doing, i wanted it for ages", came home, put some perfume on an earring to disinfect it, put some vaseline on my belly button and stick the earring back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It was hirting for some weeks, but i wanted it really bad/kept on disinfecting + putting a band-aind over it for my sweater not to rub agains it). It 2 months it was all good, now there is not any single problem with it, i loooove my piered belly, love how it looks, love earrings).

I would say, if you're sure you want it - go for it. Keep in mind that there can be some problems/unpleasent feelings/little pain, but it worts it!

And oh - i've told my Mom in a month since i did it, simply by pulling up mu t-shirt and saying like "Moooom, check this out! Remember i've told you"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I couldnt tell her before it was ok, knowing my Mom ( <3 ) she would have been afraid i'll have gangrene or something and come check how is my belly button doing 3 times a night


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 3, 2008)

^^ I also got pierced at 17, but you are crazy! You can't put perfume on a ring to disinfect it! lol. I'm surprised everything turned out ok w/out getting severely infected. Also, alcohol closes the piercing right away especially if it is a new piercing. You were also lucky the piercer gave you anesthesia - I had to do it with nothing!! It hurt a lot, but I also had been dying to do it.

If you have any questions about your piercing you can PM me and I'd love to help out. I love my piercing, I still have it after 2-3 years.


----------



## alehoney (Apr 3, 2008)

ive had mine for 3 years. Mine didnt hurt at all...but maybe because i was so scared that it would hurt that when the needle actually went in i didnt even feel it. i was told to use an anti-bacterial soap to wash around it and to move it around... it healed in about a month.


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG that sounds crazy!! U sprayed perfume to disinfect?lol oh my ;P

I got mine done when I was 16, i've had it for 8 years now!! My mum was also against it but in the end she was the one that took me & paid for it!lol =) I was thinking I should close it up but my fiance likes it so i've kept it in..maybe when I have my first baby i'll close it up!

The bellyring I have right now sometimes gets caught on my clothes or any kind of stitching because I bought the wrong bar length, its way too long!! And the other ones I have are dangly or fancy and im scared it'll get caught on something even worse,lol.

Mine actually started hurting a few years back, it may have been because I neglected to take it out and clean it properly for a while. My piercing closed up and I was thinking to get it re-pierced. However I thought to do it myself,lol. I sat down and started poking about with my bellyring..OMG I was sweating and it took ages but I got the job done LOL.

So ladies remember to throughoughly clean your piercing once a month, take the ring out and use rubbing alcohol or any other suitable disinfecting product! I also clean it once a week keeping the piercing in, I soak a q-tip with rubbing alcohol and clean around the piercing and the actual bellyring =)


----------



## User93 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well girls, now i'm pretty much surprised myself it was ok, and yes, stupid me, i sprayed that perfume on an earring (i thought like.. uhm.. it contains alcohol for sure, so it should disinfect it, and i had nothing else at home)/ I was 17 and desperate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i'm so damn happy i kept it, i loooove all this earring, they look so damn seducing


----------



## user79 (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_So ladies remember to throughoughly clean your piercing once a month, take the ring out and use rubbing alcohol or any other suitable disinfecting product! I also clean it once a week keeping the piercing in, I soak a q-tip with rubbing alcohol and clean around the piercing and the actual bellyring =)_

 
I never do that. Once there's scar tissue there around the hole, I don't think you need to disinfect anymore. I've had mine for nearly 8 years now and I just wash myself normally in the shower, I hardly notice my belly piercing is there anymore. I never take it out to clean it with alcohol or anything, but it's clean.


----------



## prettygirl (Apr 4, 2008)

I got mine when I was 12 or 13.. can't remember. Hahah.. got it done with a fake ID. 7 years later I still have it. Honestly, I think the clamp hurt more than the actual piercing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just remember to keep it clean, because I know tons of girls that got infections and what not.. and it looks disgusting!


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 4, 2008)

The best reference you can look at i think is BMEzine (bmezine.com)
They have pictures, info in the encyclopaedia section, written testimonials from people about getting their piercing done and aftercare advice.

Make sure you know how to look after it before getting it done. Don't change the jewellery too early either.
Make sure you choose a reputable piercer who will use an autoclave and high quality jewellery etc. And if you're underage, no reputable piercer will pierce you.
As for the pain factor, well, everyone's pain tolerance is different so you can't really guess how it'll be for you before you get it done: it'll feel like having a needle pushed through your skin!!

Edit: I don't have my navel done yet, but i have 22 other piercings, so am used to getting pierced.


----------



## redambition (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm going to rock the boat here and say mine didn't hurt much at all. i got it done 7 years ago now.

it was far, far less painful than getting my ear lobes done. i felt the clamp and was sitting there waiting for intense pain... and i got told it was finished.

mine did get infected - but every piercing i have ever had done has gotten infected despite meticulous cleaning and care. once the infection cleared up it was fine.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 5, 2008)

I had mine done three years ago. I just rinse it off in the shower and change out the jewelry once and a while. The worst thing that's happened it sometimes the jewelry can get gunky if I don't move it up and down in the hole to clean it.

The worst part about the piercing experience was the clamps since they pinched a little. 

I used an antibacterial soap in the shower to clean it the first few months and a "saltwater" soak if it hurt too much, mixing one part sea salt and one part warm water in a disposable cup and inverting it on my piercing (mine was slooow to heal, almost a year and a half before I could switch jewelry).


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 5, 2008)

My belly button didn't hurt at all when it was pierced. It ached afterwards; I didn't know how much your belly button moves until the next day when I could feel every single move I made. The only piercing I have that honestly hurt were my nipple piercings.

If at all possible, you may want to see if you can be pierced without a clamp. My nipple piercings were first done with a clamp. I had to get one redone (migrated and was about reject), and the different piercer didn't use a clamp, because he said it would make it less painful and wasn't a good thing to use, anyway. This piercing actually turned out much better.

If you get your belly button pierced, clean it but don't excessively clean it. Make sure you only wear clean clothes and touch it with clean hands, though you shouldn't touch it that much. Wear clothes that aren't going to touch that area, so don't wear pantyhose that restrict it or high waisted pants.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 5, 2008)

I have my BB pierced now for 10 years. It didn't hurt.
They used a straight needle on me.
It took about 6 months to heal. They told me to use warm water & this special salt which I did & it was fine. I never had a problem, but I have friends of mine who's BB got really badly infected & they had to take out the ring.

I will tell you the BB takes a long time to heal


----------



## Border356 (Apr 6, 2008)

I got mine pierced about four years ago.
The piercer just told me to breathe out while the needle was going through.
It didn't hurt much at all to me, although my cousin came up off the table when she got hers done. Psh.
I was told to clean it several times a day and, most importantly, *turn it!* Play with the ring or barbell a lot so the skin doesn't start healing around the piercing. Neosporin helps it move smoothly.
:]


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Border356* 

 
_I was told to clean it several times a day and, most importantly, *turn it!* Play with the ring or barbell a lot so the skin doesn't start healing around the piercing._

 
No offence meant, but *this is not good advice.*

Playing with a piercing = touching it more = more likely to get dirt/bacteria in it etc. = also more likely to cause migration by moving it too much.
Never 'play' with a new piercing!! 

Turning it = prevents it healing and creates more scar tissue. A bit like picking a scab, the constant irritation *does not* help. You want a fistula to heal around the jewellery (the fistula is the healed 'hole' of skin that the jewellery goes through) but you don't want a lump of scarring as well.
Also, turning the jewellery could drag bits of dried lymph (crust) or dirt inside the piercing which would irritate it.


Different people will go by different aftercare advice, but I had to chip in there as the above quote does not sound useful at all.

My advice would be:
Mild sea-salt solution soaks, *once or twice* a day. Nothing else. Not more often.
If you decide to use a mild anti-bacterial soap like Cidal, use it *once or twice a day*, no more, instead of the sea-salt.
Don't use several products, stick to just one.
Don't use TCP or anything containing alcohol, these are too harsh for a healing piercing.
Cleaning more often than once or twice a day can slow the healing process by irritating the piercing.
Try not to touch the piercing unless you really have to!!


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 21, 2008)

I had mine pierced two years ago and to be honest it wasnt that bad. i mean your piercing your skin, its something that your skin isnt ment to do but we do it.

I HATE NEEDLES!! but this wasnt so bad, i just felt the needle go through the clamped area of the skin. I gritted my teeth for a second and it was over. I asked is it over and she already had put through the bar and was tightening it.

NOW the healing, mine took over 2 months to heal. Just when i thought it was getting better it got worse. It was very crusty and was weeping white stuff at one stage. So i went on antibiotics and it cleared it up for a week or so then it went back to being gross.

I went to another piercer who took it out immediately, gave it a good clean and stuck a BIOPLAST piercing in instead. He said i was allergic to the surgical steel from the initial piercing when i first had it done. Honestly it felt like instant RELIEF. he said it was because this piercing is the type of plastic they use in surgery so its very non-volatile and the body doesnt generally argue with it like it does with surgical steel (thats if ur allergic to it like me)

He gave me some cleaning sprays which were unreal. theyre called Easypiercing, one was an anti-bacterial spray the other was a physiological salt solution.

Just recently i swapped my piercing to a 100% titanium, internally threaded cubic zirconia bar. i paid $100AUD but its gorgeous and so totally worth as they are hand designed and made only for this tattoo shop..


----------



## iheartcolor (Apr 21, 2008)

I have two navel piercings. One is your standard run-of-the-mill piercing, and the second is below it.  I love the way it looks, and if anyone sees it (usually only if I am in a bathing suit) it catches people off guard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT - the lower one catches on pants a lot and HURTS if snagged in the wrong way.  I have had it for about 3 years, and it is high maintenance (in so far as trying to keep it clear of snagging on clothes).  

I found both to be "painful" (how could a needle through the skin NOT be?) - but it is over in a matter of moments.  Catching it on a pair of jeans is WAY more painful than the actual procedure!

-Lauren


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey girl, dont worry about the pain, the pain is the worst for maybe all of 10 seconds, and then its just a throbbing feeling in that small spot for a few hours at most.  Whats most important is not the pain but how you take care of it, because if it gets infected oh boy that pain is a whole lot worse...

Im not sure if anyone told you on here yet, i didnt feel like reading through everything but.

DO NOT USE ALCOHOL, summer is coming near stay away from the beach and swimming pool for atleast 3 months.  Do not sleep on it for a good 6 weeks and try to wear loose clothing for 4 weeks, if it snags oh gosh it hurts.

When you clean it use a saline solution you may buy this at any drugstore, its called a saline solution (this cleanes deep wounds and has chemicals similar to your own body), Twice a day you must spin the jewelry (in the shower) a few times so it doesnt settle, You use the saline wash twice a day once in the morning and once before you sleep, if you run or get hot and sweaty, wash it with the saline after (dont want bacteria and oil to build up).  What else... at least 2ce a week get a shot glass you know the one you take shots out of xD put like a teaspoon of salt and warm tap water fill it maybe 3/4 full stir it a bit and place it on your belly button for 10 minutes, and then rinse it.  If you over clean it will get infected.  Try not to change your piercing for 9 to 12 months.  (dont worry the time flys by pretty quickly)

If you need anything else i have about 20 something odd piercings 3 of them got majorly infected, so just PM me.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 30, 2008)

I just got mine done 3 days ago. It didn't hurt, just a quick pinch. It has been slightly sore but thats all. Its easy to clean, and the piercer told me to move it up and down (not all crazy obviously) but it does make sense to me because I don't want the skin to start crusting around it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always touch it with clean hands.

I absolutely love the way it looks


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 30, 2008)

Personally
Ive had mine since grade 7, a long time
Love it, always loved it
It didnt hurt at all in my opinion, but because of its location it takes a bit more time to heal then other surface peircings

careful with shirts catching on it

wash it LOTS

and RESEARCH your peircer!!! 


also, it will act up around your period, youll notice it be a little sensitive around that time, its normal, dont stress it.

thats the 411 in a nutshell, hope that helps!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 30, 2008)

LoL I just put a shirt on and rolled it down and hurt my belly. I keep forgetting I have it pierced. I freaking looooooove it! And I love the way it looks poking through my shirts lol


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_ What else... at least 2ce a week get a shot glass you know the one you take shots out of xD put like a teaspoon of salt and warm tap water fill it maybe 3/4 full stir it a bit and place it on your belly button for 10 minutes, and then rinse it._

 
I would say that's way too much salt. Using that much wopuld be far too harsh on a healing piercing and dry out the skin.
Usually the recommendation is 1/4 to 1/8 teaspoon for a whole cup of water (boiled then cooled so it's sterile).

Edit:
CantAffordMAC -your navel looks great honey!!
I got my lip pierced again the other day, a lowbret on the left, below my two left labrets. I'm so pleased with it!!


----------



## lavish_habits (Apr 30, 2008)

I've had my bellyring for 6 years, it didn't hurt at all really, just a little pinch. I had to take it out when I was pregnant, and I went to a shop to have it put back in, now that was painful! But when I first got it piered, the salt water helped, and I washed with Dial Anti-bacterial liquid soap.


----------



## lovelyweapon (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LoL I just put a shirt on and rolled it down and hurt my belly. I keep forgetting I have it pierced. I freaking looooooove it! And I love the way it looks poking through my shirts lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL i thought the same thing when I got mine pierced! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your new piercing looks great; I love the ring!

I'm a hoochie so I buy a lot of the dangly ones! lol ;P


----------



## KikiB (May 15, 2008)

I've been wanting to get mine done for so many years, however I'm waiting until I lose more stomach weight and get toned up...ideally 3" at least. 

A question to all of you though...if you have both the nostril and bellybutton pierced, which do you think hurt more? I have my nostril pierced and it hurt but not a whole lot...


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 15, 2008)

Belly button, hands down.

I ached the next day, because your belly button moves a lot more than you realize


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Belly button, hands down.

I ached the next day, because your belly button moves a lot more than you realize_

 
Thats true...your belly button does move more than u think. But when I got it pierced it didnt hurt at all, just a quick pinch. Mine is only irritated from sleeping on my stomach, otherwise I forget I have it in.

I think when I get my nose pierced it'll be worse because im always touching my face and I'll probably forget and smash it or somethin.


----------



## blindpassion (May 16, 2008)

The one thing with nose piercings is that you always pull them out
(well I do)
I have a straight post in my nose (so its not curved on the inside)
and sometimes I pull it out in my sleep by accident
or when I'm washing my face and then I go to dry it with a towel and it gets caught on the fibers of the towel
BUT that being said, I love my nose piercing


----------



## TDoll (May 16, 2008)

I've had mine for about 8 years.  After being pierced, I took really really good care of it and to this day it has never gotten red or infected.  NO irritation at all.  
When you get it done, go buy a big jug (like the refill kind) of original orange liquid Dial antibacterial soap.  Also, buy a large thing of squirt saline solution (like the kind for contact lens wearers).  Every morning in the shower, I would wash it with the dial soap. I would just lather it in my hands and put it gently on the piercing and move it around a little bit so it could move into the piercing, and of course, rinse well.  After getting out, lean over the sink and squirt the saline solution all over it and move it around again.  Put a towel over the edge of the sink to lean on so you don't make a mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Repeat this (washing with the Dial too) at the sink each night.  I did this for about 5 or 6 months until it was completely healed.
For about a year though, I always washed it with the Dial soap.  I would just leave the big jug sitting in the shower!
Good luck! I still loooove mine!


----------



## KikiB (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I think when I get my nose pierced it'll be worse because im always touching my face and I'll probably forget and smash it or somethin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When I got mine pierced, it wasn't terrible. The pain lasted a few minutes and then it was sore, but nothing unbearable. I honestly say that getting your brows waxed is more painful than the nostril. I dunno, it hurts like hell for me to get my brows done. (pain for beauty) But I love it. I've had it for almost 5 months now and I did try to change it after 4, but what happened was the stud I bought was too small (the girl at the shop said that you can go from an 18 to a 20 with no problems...), and I tried to get the old one back in and well, it was one of the worst pains of my life, trying to jam the good stud back in. Moral of the story, buy your jewelry from the place you got pierced at.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

I got min pierced about 3 years ago and I remember not feeling anything. I was just like a pinch then it was over. The next day, however, it hurt really bad and I had trouble bending over.


----------



## concertina (May 28, 2008)

I've had my navel pierced for almost 10 years now and I am a total wimp for pain...but that piercing was over lickity split and I barely felt a THING! 

I had a verticle pierce with a straight needle and it (from piercing to the hardware inserted and tightened) was over in less than 30 seconds. I didn't bleed at all...

The healing process took a while. Probably a good 6 months.


----------



## Carlyx (May 28, 2008)

I've got the bottom of my belly button done, apparently it hurts more than the top!

Anyway it didn't hurt and cleaned it with warm salt water, never had a problem with it.


----------



## yorkshiregal (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I've had my belly button pierced for a while as well.  I recently got my tongue done, and I've had my nose done for a couple years.  I can say out of all three, not to scare you or anything...the belly hurt the worse.  But, I was the most comfortable with the healing of the belly button.  As long as you keep the jewelry in for about 3+ months/until it heals (because everyone's healing time is different) you'll be fine.  The only thing to worry about is rejection.  I've know a handful of girls whose bb ring has rejected...not fun.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can look on wikipedia (this helped me when I got my tongue done) and bmezine for more info.  I got mine done with a curved needle btw, a lot of people say that theirs was done with a straight and didn't hurt has much._

 
Yes I got mine done a few years ago when I was 18 and it stayed in a year and my body rejected it one day I was in the shower I twisted it around to clean it and the ring fell out along with my skin, not a pretty sight I'm now left with a scar for life and wishing that I had never had it done in the first place!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but I saw no reason to start up a new one! I wanted to get a few more experiences from all of you lovely ladies on your belly button piercings! I already have 3 ear piercings but I was curious about the pain threshold and maybe what the pain could be compared to?

I plan on getting one either next week or the week after. I am going to the best, cleanest place in town, I have yet to hear a bad thing about them! They have an autoclave and are apparently very nice people. Of course this means that they charge out the butt but I am willing to spend extra for cleanliness and good customer service. I plan to go to Hot Topic to pick out a surgical steel curved barbell (the ones at the piercing studio are VERY expensive, starting out at $37). The studio does allow for outside rings and they sanitize them in the autoclave. I do have to be careful because I am allergic to some metal in cheaper materials (it's not nickel, but it is something else), if I wear a ring with that metal in it my piercing oozes yellow gunk. Sorry, I am just trying to look for a bit of reassurance. I have heard horror stories and I want to make sure that they really are rare circumstances lol!


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 27, 2009)

^ I'd get jewelry at the shop... then they can size it properly.  The only time I've brought my own jewelry was when I knew the exact size it needed to be.  Or at the very least, order online from a good jewelry company, as Hot Topic isn't really up there on quality...  I'd suggest finding internally threaded jewelry, as it's less harsh when being put in and taken out.  However, you'll pay a pretty penny for them.

I have my belly button done 4 times.  If you drew a circle around it, it'd look like an upside down peace sign (best way I know how to describe it).  The pain was bearable, to me it's more of a searing hot sensation, followed by tightness around the needle.  The worse out of the 4 was the very last one, because I got the sides done at the same time, so after the first one, all the adrenaline was gone so the second side hurt worse.  I've had piercings in other places that have hurt worse.

I have gotten an infection in one of them once in the 7 years that I started piercing that area.  I took care of it myself, just kept it clean and used some antibiotic ointments and it cleared up.  I am a microbiologist, so I cultured it myself at work so I knew what I was dealing it, and left the doctor out of it because they would've likely gotten all extreme and demanded I remove the piercing.  Because of the placement of the side ones, they still crust up a bit from just how that area folds when I sit.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks hello_kitty! I already know that I want a 14 gauge but the internally threaded bar sounds like a good idea for me until the piercing fully heals, as long as I can come up with the cash. I am prone to infection and irritation so the more I can lessen those factors, the better! No makeup and nail polish for me for awhile!


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 28, 2009)

I've had 2 of mine done with external threads, and 2 with internal threads.  I will admit that the internal barbells didn't hurt as much going in, otherwise I can't tell the difference.  But I'm not very sensitive to metals and piercings in general.  My piercer swears by internally threaded stuff, though, so I always pass the info along.

Oh, and make sure you buy the barbell long enough.  I've made the mistake all too often of buying my jewelry too short.  There will be initial swelling, so you'll also want to allow for that.  That will keep the piercing happier.  Even now mine get grouchy if I put in too short of jewelry, over 5 years later.

Let's see... another tip from me I'll pass along.  There's this awesome antibacterial/microbial soap called "Satin."  It's a hospital type of product, and a lot of shops carry it for aftercare for piercings.  If you have the chance, pick up a bottle of it.  That is what I use to wash all my belly piercings, and occasionally my ear ones.  It's very gentle, but kills all the nasty stuff, including the drug resistant Staph that is out there (like MRSA).  On a fresh piercings I'd wash it twice a day for about 3 months, and then as needed from there on out.  It's also great if you cut yourself or what not, haha.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 28, 2009)

ive had my belly button done 3 times, and its honestly not bad. its more the shock of it if you know what i mean. youll be soar afterwards for a few days, but youll be ok after a week. just keep your belts/ wastebands clear of it an dobviously dont touch it. 
i would not suggest getting peirced with a barbell from hot topic. When i got mine done, i was told by many peircers that those kinds of stores often sell jewlery with some nickle in it, and that that can cause lost of irrtation/problems for people.

enjoy


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Oct 28, 2009)

Heya hunny, 
i got my belly button pierced when i was 14. My mum come with me, i picked the barbel at the piercing studio. I was a very quick procedure. he sterilized all of the equipment while i was signing forms etc. i layed down flat, he wiped my belly button area to make sure it was all clean. he then marked it with a pen. i checked it was ok. he used a clamp they look like scissors but at the end they are like circles that clamp together to hold your belly button in place (that sounds weird i know, just so he can get the piercing on the spot he marked) he then put the needle through and put my belly bar it. its so simple, obviously if you are worried ask him/her not too count, because i hate when people count because i know when its coming. but it didnt hurt me at all, it was very painless for me. you may be different hunny, i was once told expect the worst and then if it doesnt hurt thats good. me being a worryer i always expect the worst and its never that bad, as you know i just got my tattoo and that wasnt as bad as people had said it was. i would use salt crystals and boiling water, wait until the water is warm and then use botton buds to get off the ''puss'' or any build up. hope this has helped sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. about the barbel get it abit longer than normal incase your piercing swells up abit. clean it twice to three times a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 28, 2009)

I've had my belly button done for 7 years this Thanksgiving. I was 17 and had lost some weight and said I wanted to get it done when I turned 18 and was at a certain weight. Well the weight goal came about 5-6 weeks early, so my Aunt, who shared my last name, took me and told them she was my mom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My grandma even watched! It BARELY hurt and that was on a little pinch half-way through. Mine healed up just fine, as they put a CBR (Captive Bead Ring) it in afterwards and I had that in for a few years. I've had a bent barbell (internal threads) with just solid balls on the end, for a few years. I usually forget it's even there... partly b/c I've gained weight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_I used an antibacterial soap in the shower to clean it the first few months and a "saltwater" soak._

 
I very much recommend the soap (clear drugstore brand works) and SEA SALT!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_The only piercing I have that honestly hurt were my nipple piercings.

If at all possible, you may want to see if you can be pierced without a clamp. My nipple piercings were first done with a clamp. I had to get one redone (migrated and was about reject), and the different piercer didn't use a clamp, because he said it would make it less painful and wasn't a good thing to use, anyway. This piercing actually turned out much better.

If you get your belly button pierced, clean it but don't excessively clean it. Make sure you only wear clean clothes and touch it with clean hands, though you shouldn't touch it that much. Wear clothes that aren't going to touch that area, so don't wear pantyhose that restrict it or high waisted pants._

 
I watched them do nipple #1... and almost passed out! I had them in for only 8 months because I didn't take good care of them and they were rejected. I have thought about getting them re-done, but the thought of needle in scar tissue scares me!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 28, 2009)

Definately buy the jewellery from the shop. It should be of either implant grade 316lvm stainless steel or titanium, and internally threaded. Daily sea salt soaks for 10 mins can help the healing process along aiding the flushing of the piercing due to osmosis. Due to the avascular nature of the abdomen the heat from sea salt soaks will promote blood flow to the area.

The ratio is a quarter teaspoon of non iodized pure sea salt to 8oz of warm water(boil and let cool slightly)

I also find that camomile tea soaks help to soothe and calm an angry piercing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, inform the piercer of any plans of a diet etc. just so they can get a better idea of your anatomy during the healing period. 

Ps. MAKE SURE TO KEEP IT DRY!! Otherwise, bacteria will grow and you could end up with a nasty 'bump' which needs to be flushed out.

HTH!
x


----------

